# Como lidar com a diglossia do português brasileiro?



## meencantesp

Não sou linguista, por isso quem sabe os termos que eu vá usar nesta _thread _não sejam os mais adequados cientificamente. Peço, portanto, que relevem as palavras inadequadas que eu usar. Se digo “correto”, por exemplo, é porque quero fazer referência ao que é assim denominado do ponto de vista normativo. Da mesma forma, não necessariamente há uma diglossia “completa” no português brasileiro, senão traços diglóssicos fortes.

Pois bem, tendo lido alguns textos tratando do assunto, acabei percebendo que muito do fenômeno da diglossia pode ser aplicado à situação do português brasileiro. Não me parece errado afirmar que, ao escrever um texto, o brasileiro não só transpõe ideias ao papel, mas também as traduz.  É certo que entre a fala e a escrita formal há distância em todas as línguas, mas no nosso caso parece haver uma dose a mais. Posso eu dizer que, quando escrevo um texto em português, são inúmeras as partes da língua que preciso traduzir: colocação pronominal, uso dos próprios pronomes, conjugação e regência verbais, enfim, e outras muitas. E isso digo sendo alguém de classe média e com algum nível de instrução, o qual, se não é o melhor do mundo, pelo menos é superior ao da (quem sabe grande) maioria dos brasileiros, o que prova que não se trata somente de acesso a educação, mas de algo maior. Se num castelhano as diferenças se manifestam principalmente entre os diferentes graus de instrução, no Brasil podemos somar a estes a oposição entre a oralidade e a escrita formal. Se transpomos ao papel a fala espontânea de qualquer hispânico de maior relevo intelectual, temos um texto ou quase isso; fazendo o mesmo com um brasileiro, raramente obtemos algo próximo de um texto. Nem os mais intelectualizados dos nossos presidentes, como os senhores Fernando Henrique Cardoso e Michel Temer, fogem à grande frequência de erros gramaticais nas suas falas. Como brasileiro, não me sinto confortável com o meu próprio idioma e estou certo de que muitos se sentem do mesmo modo. Olho pro lado, ouço um hispânico; olho para o outro, ouço um luso; será mesmo uma língua isto que falamos?

Nos textos e na fala, acho ser o mais correto pensar num equilíbrio, escrever e falar da forma mais correta possível mas sem perder a naturalidade. Acontece que isso é dificílimo de se atingir sendo brasileiro. A grandeza do problema é tal que aquilo que é normativamente correto já é visto como afetado pelos que têm instrução (oficialmente pelo menos), ao mesmo tempo que o que é natural é fora da norma. A coisa não é tão taxativa assim, mas segue mais ou menos esse padrão. É aí que eu queria chegar. Como driblar essa situação? Como ser um usuário habilidoso do português do Brasil? Como veem a situação? Concordam comigo em que exista um bilinguismo intrínseco ao brasileiro que de fato se interessa por aprender as normas do português (em relação à sua _belíssima_ língua, o brasileiro)?


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Olá. Acho que tem a ver com:

_a) a rigidez da norma atual brasileira_

(por exemplo, em Portugal, pode se escrever, na língua formal escrita _ Sabem que vos amamos_, bem como na Argentina pode se escrever _Vos sabés que te amo_,
mas no Brasil não pode se escrever_ Você sabe que te amo_, uma frase comuníssima, até entre os doutos).

_b) baixa-estima do brasileiro em geral, incluíndo  desamor à língua falada e desamor à literatura modernista brasileira_

(na Suíça se usa, na fala, um alemão bem suíço, e nunca, nenhum falante dessa variante, chamaria isso de ''língua errada, cheia de erros'',
aliás, nenhum alemão diria que na Suiça se fala um alemão errado, um alemão diferente sim, mas nunca errado.
Já o que ouvimos, tanto da parte dos brasileiros, quanto da parte dos lusitanos,
é que os brasileiros falam um português errado, gramaticamente incorreto).

Nem é uma coisa de escrito e falado. Livros modernistas já vem na língua ''familiar brasileira'' desde a Semana da arte moderna de 1922 (, e não só
nos diálogos, mas muitas vezes até na parte da narração.) Os livros traduzidos e os livros técnicos sempre usam a sintaxe tradicional, ignorando as mudanças atuais no idioma.

Por quê nas novelas mexicanas se usa um espanhol gramaticamente ''correto'', e nas brasileiras um português ''errado'', eu nem sei explicar.
Basta um decreto para redefinir o certo e o errado...A RAE aceitou a maioria dos argentinismos sintáticos nos anos de 1970, e desde então,
nas novelas argentinas se usa um espanhol argentino gramaticamente ''correto''  (Nenhum espanhol chamaria os usos linguísticos dos argentinos de errados).


----------



## meencantesp

aprendiendo argento said:


> Olá. Acho que tem a ver com:
> 
> _a) a rigidez da norma atual brasileira_
> 
> (por exemplo, em Portugal, pode se escrever, na língua formal escrita _ Sabem que vos amamos_, bem como na Argentina pode se escrever _Vos sabés que te amo_,
> mas no Brasil não pode se escrever_ Você sabe que te amo_, uma frase comuníssima, até entre os doutos).
> 
> _b) baixa-estima do brasileiro em geral, incluíndo  desamor à língua falada e desamor à literatura modernista brasileira_
> 
> (na Suíça se usa, na fala, um alemão bem suíço, e nunca, nenhum falante dessa variante, chamaria isso de ''língua errada, cheia de erros'',
> aliás, nenhum alemão diria que na Suiça se fala um alemão errado, um alemão diferente sim, mas nunca errado.
> Já o que ouvimos, tanto da parte dos brasileiros, quanto da parte dos lusitanos,
> é que os brasileiros falam um português errado, gramaticamente incorreto).
> 
> Nem é uma coisa de escrito e falado. Livros modernistas já vem na língua ''familiar brasileira'' desde a Semana da arte moderna de 1922 (, e não só
> nos diálogos, mas muitas vezes até na parte da narração.) Os livros traduzidos e os livros técnicos sempre usam a sintaxe tradicional, ignorando as mudanças atuais no idioma.
> 
> Por quê nas novelas mexicanas se usa um espanhol gramaticamente ''correto'', e nas brasileiras um português ''errado'', eu nem sei explicar.
> Basta um decreto para redefinir o certo e o errado...A RAE aceitou a maioria dos argentinismos sintáticos nos anos de 1970, e desde então,
> nas novelas argentinas se usa um espanhol argentino gramaticamente ''correto''  (Nenhum espanhol chamaria os usos linguísticos dos argentinos de errados).



Concordo com o que disse. Mas a questão é justo que não existe um consenso quanto a aceitar certas coisas. Eu posso sim considerar individualmente que a colocação pronominal à brasileira deveria ser aceita normativamente. Não é assim, no entanto, que a realidade se apresenta. 

Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado, mas em certos casos confesso que me parece que antes vale uma rigidez que uma flexibilização. No caso do “você sabe que eu te amo”, deveria passar a ser aceito também “tu sabe que eu te amo”, e assim várias outras exceções, de modo que se perderia toda uma padronização a depender do tamanho da flexibilização.


----------



## gbasfora

cê sabe que eu amo você


----------



## meencantesp

gbasfora said:


> cê sabe que eu amo você



“Você sabe que eu amo você” creio até ser correta. Mas convenhamos que dependendo do caso fica bem desagradável a repetição da palavra “você”. “Mas você sabia que eu queria falar com você, até porque eu tinha dito isso pra você outro dia.”

_Castelhano: “Pero sabías que quería hablar contigo, inclusive porque te lo había dicho otro dia”._


----------



## aprendiendo argento

meencantesp said:


> “Você sabe que eu amo você” creio até ser correta. Mas convenhamos que dependendo do caso fica bem desagradável a repetição da palavra “você”.


não necessariamente, depende do uso regional...
Favor comparar com _ Tu sabe que eu amo tu _(no Alto Nordeste e nas favelas cariocas),
ou_ a gente sabe que eles amam a gente _(uso geral)... _Sabemos que nos amam_ soaria livresco.
(também ouvi _Tu sabe que eu lhe amo_, nas músicas do estilo forró   e não só Login • Instagram).

Tu/você  sabe que eu (te/lhe) amo (tu/você).
Muitas combinações (também as duplas como _eu te amo você)._


----------



## meencantesp

aprendiendo argento said:


> não necessariamente, depende do uso regional...
> Favor comparar com _ Tu sabe que eu amo tu _(no Alto Nordeste e nas favelas cariocas),
> ou_ a gente sabe que eles amam a gente _(uso geral)... _Sabemos que nos amam_ soaria livresco.
> (também ouvi _Tu sabe que eu lhe amo_, nas músicas do estilo forró  e não só Login • Instagram).
> 
> Tu/você  sabe que eu (te/lhe) amo (tu/você).
> Muitas combinações (também as duplas como _eu te amo você)._



Concordo, é verdade. São várias as possibilidades de repetição exaustivas de pronomes.

Mas não acho que “Sabemos que nos amam” seja livresco. Deve depender da região. Vejo que onde vivo frases assim estão lado a lado com outras usando “a gente”.

No inglês muito se repetem os pronomes, mas o “you” parece tão mais leve aos meus ouvidos que “você”. “Você” é pesado.


----------



## gbasfora

Aqui no nordeste seria mais comum se dizer : 'Cê sabe qu'eu le (le não lhe) amo


----------



## J. Bailica

Noutras línguas houve problemas parecidos, não? O 'thee' não sei, mas o 'vous'?
Já se falou no espanhol.

Mas parece que no português é mais agudo o problema. Talvez no Brasil em especial, mas aqui também se sofre com as formas de tratamento.
Por exemplo, só aqui neste fórum me apercebi do problema de frases como "podem abrir os vossos livros"!

Aliás, este fio traz-me memórias dessas discussões de então. (É aquela sensação - 'há coisas que nunca mudam').

Parece-me que se caminha para a aceitação de frases como a do meu exemplo, se não é já aceite.

Do mesmo modo, algum tipo de compromisso se vai alcançando, digo eu, para as especificidades brasileiras. Eu também não sou jurista, linguista, mas posso dar uma opinião, pegando ali em alguns exemplos.

Então, hoje compreendo melhor que os brasileiros digam "você sabe que eu te amo".
É prático, enfático... natural, aquele 'te' (tal como para nós é prático usar o 'vosso', e o 'vos' à mistura com 'vocês', etc.

O que me desconcerta um pouco, na verdade, é o "tu sabe", etc. Claro, não sou eu que vou decidir nada.
Mas se a academia, ou sei lá quem, a coletividade, usar de alguma sabedoria, pode consagrar uma norma, uma espécie de norma - ou mesmo uma norma norma mesmo - que faça o tal compromisso, ou para a tal aceitação.
Ah, mas sem que deixe de haver umas notas de rodapé sobre "você sabe que eu o amo", e em Portugal (devia haver) sobre "abram os seus livros".







Agora, a tal diglosia e tal... se por um lado é uma situação que eu creio


----------



## J. Bailica

Noutras línguas houve problemas parecidos, não? O 'thee' não sei, mas o 'vous'? 
Já se falou no espanhol. 

Mas parece que no português é mais agudo o problema. Talvez no Brasil em especial, mas aqui também se sofre com as formas de tratamento. 
Por exemplo, só aqui neste fórum me apercebi do problema de frases como "podem abrir os vossos livros"! 

Aliás, este fio traz-me memórias dessas discussões de então. (É aquela sensação - 'há coisas que nunca mudam'). 

Parece-me que se caminha para a aceitação de frases como a do meu exemplo, se não é já aceite. 

Do mesmo modo, algum tipo de compromisso se vai alcançando, digo eu, para as especificidades brasileiras. Eu também não sou jurista, linguista, mas posso dar uma opinião, pegando ali em alguns exemplos. 

Então, hoje compreendo melhor que os brasileiros digam "você sabe que eu te amo". 
É prático, enfático... natural, aquele 'te' (tal como para nós é prático usar o 'vosso', e o 'vos' à mistura com 'vocês', etc. 

O que me desconcerta um pouco, na verdade, é o "tu sabe", etc. Claro, não sou eu que vou decidir nada. 
Mas se a academia, ou sei lá quem, a coletividade, usar de alguma sabedoria, pode consagrar uma norma, uma espécie de norma - ou mesmo uma norma norma mesmo - que faça o tal compromisso, ou para a tal aceitação. 
Ah, mas sem que deixe de haver umas notas de rodapé sobre "você sabe que eu o amo", e em Portugal (devia haver) sobre "abram os seus livros". 

Quanto ao resto (e se já falei mais do que me caberia, porventura, com isto então...) 

Bom, o resto talvez seja e não seja tão complicado. 
Na geração dos meus pais, as pessoas estudavam em média quatro anos. Curiosamente, em muitos aspectos falavam talvez melhor - ou de uma maneira que me soa mais rica, para não falar nos meus avós - mas era uma linguagem adequada à sua realidade, ao quotidiano; e notavam-se carências naturais no que respeita ao discurso mais abstracto, etc. 
Também tinham uma relação mais distante, e mais difícil, com a escrita. 

Talvez existam sempre diglossias, de alguma maneira. A do Brasil tem com certeza as suas particularidades, e eu não me sinto minimamente habilitado para falar nisso (nem quase conhecia a palavra), mas quero dizer que todos os processos têm as suas fases. 

E as pessoas vivem a sua vida e a maior parte delas nem se preocupa com estes assuntos. 
Talvez se possa também encarar o problema de outra perspectiva: um desafio para o meencantesp e outros irem construindo expressões originais, vozes mais enriquecidas; porque se encontram, entre diferentes tipos de discurso, maiores dissonâncias do que outros, talvez por aí se possam também recrear e recriar.


----------



## iheartBAJA

*Desculpa os erros, que eu ainda estou aprendendo português.

Eu acho que se pode fazer a argumentação que o português tem diglossia. Mas tambem acho que poderia ser que são--mais simplesmente--registros. Para mim, a diglossia e como o que tem o árabe que tem palavras completamente diferentes. O àrabe falado não se escreve (eu li um artigo que em Egito tentaram criar uma lei faz poucos anos proibindo que a lingua falada se escreva). Chino tambem seria um exemplo. Em mandarim e cantonês, a mesma frase se escreveria completamente igual mas falada seria completamente diferente. Ou seja, ainda que sejam duas linguas com suas proprias palabras, se escrevem igual.

Eu escutei outra historia muito interesante de um neto de imigrantes italianos em Estados Unidos. Ele tentava aprender italiano para reconectar com suas raizes, mas cada vez que ele tentava falar italiano com sua avó, ela ignorava. Seu pai lhe disse que a razão que ela não queria falar italiano com ele foi por sua forma de falar, que lhe lembrava de um sacerdote. Ele aprendia o italiano escrito e não o dialeto--como fala em realidade a lingua.

Então, o que quero dizer é que para ser "diglossia" as formas escritas e faladas deveriam ser mais distintas, que divergem bastante.


----------



## olivinha

aprendiendo argento said:


> não necessariamente, depende do uso regional...
> Favor comparar com _ Tu sabe que *eu amo tu* _(no Alto Nordeste e nas favelas cariocas),


_Tu sabe_, sim, mas _eu amo tu,_ eu nunca ouvi no Rio (não sei no Nordeste...). A mim me soa estranho.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

olivinha said:


> _Tu sabe_, sim, mas _eu amo tu,_ eu nunca ouvi no Rio (não sei no Nordeste...). A mim me soa estranho.


Suponho que as músicas do funk carioca não sejam gravadas no Nordeste e sim no Rio. 
Na letras, o tu acusativo é comum:  MC Jajá – Eu Quero é Tu


----------



## olivinha

aprendiendo argento said:


> Suponho que as músicas do funk carioca não sejam gravadas no Nordeste e sim no Rio.
> Na letras, o tu acusativo é comum:  MC Jajá – Eu Quero é Tu


Mas nunca ouvi _eu amo tu_. No Rio, dizemos eu te amo, eu amo você, é a forma mais natural, idiomática, inclusive nas favelas cariocas. Se os funkeiros cantam _eu amo tu_, não sei. Espero que não pegue.


----------



## jazyk

Não há tu acusativo na "obra-prima" apresentada. Ele diz Eu quero é tu, e não Eu quero tu. Aí aparece o verbo ser, o que exclui o acusativo. Também "canta" vou falar pra tu, em que _tu_ teria a função de complemento preposicional, equivalente ao dativo em várias línguas.


----------



## meencantesp

J. Bailica said:


> Curiosamente, em muitos aspectos falavam talvez melhor - ou de uma maneira que me soa mais rica, para não falar nos meus avós



Uns dias atrás li um texto de um linguista brasileiro que argumentava nessa linha. Segundo ele,

se pegarmos jornais, revistas, filmes, gravações de rádio e livros escolares de 60 anos atrás ou mais, constataremos que a população em geral se expressava no dia a dia de modo mais consoante à norma culta do que se faz hoje em dia, mesmo reconhecendo que em nenhuma época a fala popular, mesmo das pessoas mais escolarizadas, coincidiu totalmente com a norma padrão encontrável nos textos formais. Mas o fato é que, hoje, até os documentos mais solenes, como teses acadêmicas, relatórios técnicos e textos jurídicos, são mais “informais” do que o eram em décadas passadas.

E

é admirável como qualquer publicação de banca de jornal daquela época empregava um vocabulário e tinha uma correção gramatical de fazer inveja às pessoas mais letradas de hoje em dia. O mais surpreendente é ver que livros de receitas, manuais de equipamentos e até cartilhas escolares eram escritos num português impecável — e o mais importante, as pessoas compreendiam! 

O texto, claro, não é científico, é muito baseado em impressões pessoais do autor, tanto que se fazem ligações com outras coisas, como a própria vestimenta. Mas não é porque não é ciência que não é válido, afinal ele não é o único a ter tal impressão. O que eu sinto às vezes é que, se por um lado antigamente — e antigamente não é os anos 80 — poucos tinham acesso à instrução, pelo menos quem o tinha aprendia rigorosamente tudo da língua (ou quase). Hoje em dia, mesmo nas melhores escolas, o ensino do português normativo é falho. Eu, por exemplo, num colégio muito bom no contexto brasileiro, devo ter tido mais aulas estimulando o respeito às variações da língua do que sobre regência verbal. Por isso, com frequência sou tentado a cair no “fascismo” gramatical, no pensamento de que há uma decadência linguística ou algo parecido. Mas também tenho a humildade de reconhecer que, bom, quem sou eu perto dos linguistas...


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Mais exemplos do tu acusativo:
_
 "Vou matar tu e os teus parentes".   _
Ex-namorado é indiciado pela morte de jovem em Canoas

_'' se tu não me der dinheiro, eu vou matar tu e tua mãe"_
https://www.jusbrasil.com.br/processos/240585086/processo-n-0000918-2120188100001-do-tjma

_''  TU NÃO VALE NADA, VAGABUNDA, PROSTITUTA, SAFADA e EU VOU MATAR TU E ESSA VAGABUNDA ''_
https://www.jusbrasil.com.br/processos/176045885/processo-n-00256306220178140401-do-tjpa


----------



## jazyk

aprendiendo argento said:


> Mais exemplos do tu acusativo


Não mais exemplos, exemplos. O funk não conta.

Eu não conhecia este uso (na minha região não se usa tu), mas o que se pode notar em todos os exemplos é que é sempre tu mais alguém. Conseguiria encontrar um exemplo em que tu apareça sozinho como acusativo?


----------



## aprendiendo argento

A VARIAÇÃO DOS PRONOMES ‘TU’ E ‘VOCÊ’ NO PORTUGUÊS ORAL DE SÃO JOÃO DA PONTE (MG)
http://www.poslin.letras.ufmg.br/defesas/1190M.pdf

_Houve apenas 02 ocorrências da forma 'tu' como objeto do verbo. 
São elas: ( ) Eu vô mandá tu pros quinto dos infernos. (E 4 p. 17). ( ) Eu vô jogá tu dend'água. _
-
_Resultados (ou Resultados e Discussão) Algumas verificações: “A gente” entra para o quadro de pronomes e disputa com a forma “nós”; “Ele, Nós” como objeto; “Eu, Tu” como objeto em alguns dialetos; “Lhe” hoje também é acusativo (OD)e a perda do clítico “O” .
* O Atual Sistema Pronominal no Português Brasileiro  *_https://editora.pucrs.br/anais/SIC/XII/XII/9/3/4/3.pdf
-
J. Luna e Antonio Barros compuseram “Procurando tu”, cujo refrão é _Passei a noite procurando tu / procurando tu / procurando tu_, em que ocorre a forma pronominal “tu” na função de objeto direto.


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado! 

Mas duas ocorrências é muito pouco! Engraçado que parece ocorrer sempre em ameaças.


----------

